# best beaver lure?



## fur-ious (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I am new to this forum and I have just started trapping . I hope I am welcome here....  This thread may be discussed alredy, but I´ll give it a shot anyway ..

What have been best working lures (recepies) for beavers ?

Do you use different lures in the spring and autumn ?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Diamonds


----------



## fur-ious (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha Don´t know about that. Never tried..... More experience on repellents :beer:


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

during winter when everything's frozen up food-based lures work the best. i'm talking about trapping under ice, using coni's, snares, or foothold poles. best bait for these sets are peeled twigs and small sticks. it should be easy to see which types of wood they are eating at that particular lodge. you could even use a piece of white pvc as a bait. their eyesight is fairly poor so anything that looks like peeled wood appeals to them.

in the spring when the ice is lifting and they start coming out castor lures at mock castor mounds work the best. i've also had pretty good success with mock-pullouts during the thaw.


----------



## fur-ious (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks moneyshot!

Do you peel those sticks along the phloem (leaveing the phloem untouched) or does it really matter ?

Do you have experience about using castor products?


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I've had really good luck using Tim Caven's castor-based lure on scent mound sets. He calls it "Timber" and his company Minnesota Trapline Products sells it.

Through the ice, nothing beats a good hunk of peeled sapling.


----------

